# Looking for a custom lift!



## clintbutler

im trying to find someone who sells or can build a custom lift anywhere from 4"-6" for my 07' 420 with a solid rear axil


----------



## hondarecoveryman

I will look for someone to build the shafts. Building the lift is not a problem


----------



## waddle73

CATVOS has a honda 420 on there flikr pics page of a Honda conversion. i thin its a foreman 420 with a 6" or 8" lift & sra conversted into a irs rear suspension.


----------



## IBBruin

That is the bad part about having a SRA. No matter how big of a lift you get, your ground clearance on your rear axel is still limited by what size tires you put on.


----------



## walker

what part of la are you from look up a guy on here pondhopper .. he builds lifts for anything .. dunno prices and dunno time frame he is from around the dallas area...


----------



## pondhopper1

pm sent


----------



## 850PoPo

That is sick ! My son has a 420 no way I'm letting him see this bike with Christmas just around the corner


----------



## walker

pond hopper were yea been son..lol.. look on your forum as a guest man you biuldin big things man..lol


----------



## waddle73

thats no doubt... he def builds em big! good thing for me is hes 30 minutes from my front door & prob cheaper than the shreveport boys


----------



## pondhopper1

I've been real busy. I don't ever have time for anything. Yall need to sign up and quit being a guest. 

I'm not always cheaper but I'm **** sure better.


----------



## walker

you building lifts full time now or still a side job? you doing some jam up work


----------



## pondhopper1

I still do it on the side.


----------



## walker

when you do an irs swap you use rincon stuff.. i'm guessing how does it hold up and could you use another brand or ie just easier to use honda running gear. lets say on a 300 or 420


----------



## pondhopper1

I'm not sure on the 300 but on the 420 I used the stock 420 irs diff. On the 4man I use a Rincon diff.It's easy that way.


----------



## ragginrancher2008

Pond, what diff would you use on an IRS conversion for the 300??


----------



## pondhopper1

I'm not sure yet. I'm still trying to figure out a good one for a 300. I haven't seen one done that I like yet.


----------



## Big94country

pondhopper1 said:


> pm sent


I'm looking for a 6-8" lift for my 2010 honda rancher AT with power steering, I'm from east Texas so I can come to Dallas if needed.


----------

